# 5 languages of love



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, so I recently read a book called "The Five Languages of Love". It basially says that there are five basic ways that people feel and express loves.


The first is quality time. Basically, these people feel loved when spending quality time with their lover.
The second is gift giving. These people feel loved when they are given gifts. Now they are not necessarily gold diggers. I mean these people could even feel loved by recieving something like maybe a cool pen or something else cheap.
The third is personal favors. These people feel the most loved when personal when their lover does personal favors for them, like washing the car, cleaning the house, and whatnot.
The fourth is words of affirmation. In other words, these are people who feel most loved when being complemented or when their lover tells them with words how much they love them.
Finally, the last one is physical touch. These people feel the most loved when they and there partner are touching someway kinesthetically. These people feel the most loved when kissing, hugging, touching, cuddling, having sex, etc.
Which one(s) make you feel the most loved. Mine is physical touch with maybe a bit of quality time.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine is words of affirmation and physical touch. I read this book a long time ago- it's awesome! It's interesting how we show others that we love them by doing things that WE like, rather than what they like. It works best when two people have the same love languages.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

For me, I think I feel most loved with: words of affirmation, quality time, and physical touch. 

I show my love in each way, just depending. But I'm more likely to show my love with: words of affirmation, gift giving, and personal favors.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

*Physical touch* seems like it'd be the most appealing to me...
*Quality time* would be second. But it kinda depends on what that time is spent doing. I really like the idea of having someone who I can share interests and conversations with and whatnot...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The first three.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

For me, it's Time and then Touch. Words don't mean much to me, and my mom tried the gift giving route when I was younger, and that didn't work out.

Basically, just prove that you're willing to take time out of your busy schedule to hang out with me and a kiss, hug, or a cuddle/make out session every now and again is all I need.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

My first is: *Physical Touch*. I'm a very touchy-feely person, which sometimes will drive my INTJ roommate absolutely nuts. She hates it. After that is probably *Quality Time*. I tend to show my affection with *Gift giving* though. It's just the way that I show I was thinking of someone when I wasn't with them. I'll just see something and go "that reminds me of _____!" and then I have to get it for them. :laughing:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel most loved when i am recieving gifts. Now WHO loves me????


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

By Gary Chapman.
I have one of his books.
I've seen him on PBS too.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

In a sexual relationship, my preferred language is *touch*. The newer the relationship, the more I want to be touched.

In a nonsexual relationship (with my daughter or friends), I prefer *quality time*.

The other languages are meaningless to me (most of the time) or irritating.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Quality, affirmation, and physical touch


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

For me, it would be physical touch, followed by words of affirmation and quality time. I'm not so big on gift giving or favors because those kinds of things create the expectation that I should do one of those things in return.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Mostly 4, but frankly, I need a combination of all of the above.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

1. Quality time,
2. followed closely by special favours (I like to refer to it as "acts of service").


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

4 and 5 are kind of tied for me. Then number 1 after that.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I think we all like all of them to some degree. 

Have you all done the test for this?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> I think we all like all of them to some degree.
> 
> Have you all done the test for this?


There's a test for this? I didn't see one in the OP.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

According to the 5 languages of love assessment I took a week or so ago, my highest score was "spending quality time". My lowest score was "receiving gifts".


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's the link to the assessment. The 5 Love Languages? | Five Love Languages


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

3 Words of Affirmation
8 Quality Time
10 Receiving Gifts
6 Acts of Service
3 Physical Touch


Receiving Gifts

Don’t mistake this love language for materialism; the receiver of gifts thrives on the love, thoughtfulness, and effort behind the gift. If you speak this language, the perfect gift or gesture shows that you are known, you are cared for, and you are prized above whatever was sacrificed to bring the gift to you. A missed birthday or a hasty, thoughtless gift would be disastrous—so would the absence of everyday gestures

Yep


----------

